# My new car here at last (another 330D)



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

After an waiting a good while, finally picked up my 330d sport touring last week, only taken 1 picture so far.










Initial impressions are good, just need to get used to it, especially the sat nav which seems a little clumsy after using tomtom.

Came on Bridgestone RE04's, anyone have any experience of them ?

Thanks to Garyc and Carlos for the assistance pre-purchase.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one - time for a Milltek system


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Another one joins the smokers corner :wink: 
Got similar (OEM) potenza RE04's on mine, so far 20k dispatched and 4-5mm left, so seem hard wearing.
I've not noticed too much wear even since using the AmD one-click.
@ Â£700 - 750 a set I'm hoping for a few more miles too....

What spec did you go for in the end?
Have you tried BP Ultimate diesel - interested to hear your opinions.

FYI worth remembering to press and hold DSC for a count of 3 secs (when the orange handbrake light comes on), not recommended in the wet or crowded roundabouts though :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> What spec did you go for in the end?


Options list includes :-
Nav/TV
Bluetooth Phone
leather
Tinted glass
Removable towbar
Xenons
6cd
HK speakers
silver cube interior trims
lumbar support
heated seats
climate windscreen
and probably a few things I've forgotten. 



jonno said:


> Have you tried BP Ultimate diesel - interested to hear your opinions.


Had a minor op the day after picking it up then been in Denmark so only driven to Heathrow and back, next tankfull will be at weekend.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Identical to mine externally (apart from the phone aerial).

IMO you've bought the best colour.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Congrats on new arrival Gavin. Nice colour/spec.

My last 328ci had Bridgstones on delivery. Think they were RE04s. They were better than the Dunlop 9000s but not as good as the PS2s I am currently running.

Check you treadware and traction ratings on sidewall - these are good indicator of stickiness and life.

The 9000s had a 260 treadwear and traction A rating

The PS2s have a 200 treadwear and traction AA rating.

Lower treadwear = stickier.

Of course the designs differ byt the difference in grip is considerable and the lower tredawear ratings feel more sticky to the touch.

As with all german cars, it gets better as the miles get over 20K.

ps tried most of the branded diesel fuels and supermarket but really can't say that I have detected any advantage on any super derv. :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Identical to mine externally (apart from the phone aerial).
> 
> IMO you've bought the best colour.


I'd have saved a bloody fortune if I'd have bought yours too 

Nearly went for blue (as usual) but saw a coupe in silver grey and that swung it.

Will have to arrange to collect the TB, when is the baby due ?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Congrats on new arrival Gavin. Nice colour/spec.


Cheers Gary, it was driving your car that swung it really.

TB will be going on when the mileage is up. :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Glad you are happy.

Tad bored with mine now after 42K miles. But the blend of grunt, outright performance, chassis balance, comfort and economy is un matched by any other car I have had. It's the best workhorse by far.

..and you can mix it with many of the more obvious performance cars out there of you want - and to goo effect.

Did you sell the TT or change the Disco?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> Options list includes :-
> Nav/TV
> Bluetooth Phone
> leather
> ...


Sounds completely comprehensive and a few Â£Â£Â£.
Hope you enjoy your new toy Gavin, esp with the TB! :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did you sell the TT or change the Disco?


Both gone, Disco went early July.

TT went in outright sale to Southampton Audi for a pretty good price.

Still got the Polo, now looking for a camper van :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My prejudice; I don't like BMW's and therefore I don't pay much attention to them. Hold on a moment with your flaming :!: :!: :!:

Last week I did an ARDS course at Rockingham and the tuition 
and the test for my race license was in a BMW 330 something or other
coupe ..... what GREAT handling and road holding it has.

Although it didn't feel as fast as my TT, it was so much more reassuring around the track, it inspired total confidence...... Prejudice Gone


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Gavin, she looks nice! 

p.s. Can you give me more info on the cracking vehicle in the background? It looks gorgeous in the pink/purple coachwork colour!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nice one Gavin, she looks nice!
> 
> p.s. Can you give me more info on the cracking vehicle in the background? It looks gorgeous in the pink/purple coachwork colour!


Cheers Kev.
LOL, got a good collection of that type of vehicle now, shame the used values are next to f* all.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Will have to arrange to collect the TB, when is the baby due ?


Due 1st Oct but could come any time now.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Just done a deal on a 9 month old 330d Sport Touring.

Pick it up next weekend 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/bmw1.jpg

Justin


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks familiar :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gcp said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > What spec did you go for in the end?
> ...


Have you got used to the NAV/TV yet? Does it play DVDs? Is the TV bit any good?

Lots of questions... give us yer review!!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Not thinking of moving to the dark side are you ? :wink:

Quick review follows :-

Nav is good in that it has TMC and can auto re-route, this works great.

View on screen not as good as TomTom 2 or 3 in that no zoom as a junction approaches etc., does have split screen with junctions shown though.

Does not play DVD's though think that can be modified. TV reception is very good, even when car in garage.

HK hi-fi is very good, needs more base in the boot so may get something done about that (gary ?)

Seats are more comfortable than in any other car I've had, backrest adjustment is limited to fixed settings which is the only let down.

Economy slightly disappointing so far, average 38 over 1600 miles, I am hoping this will improve with more miles.

Ride comfort is a revelation compared to the TT, no crashing on bumps, no rattles either.

Customer service from Dick Lovett has been good too, 2 minor issues sorted very quickly.

If you want to have a look then let us know.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gcp said:


> Not thinking of moving to the dark side are you ? :wink:
> 
> Quick review follows :-
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty damn good. I love TomTom, but having to take it out the car all the time is a PITA...

Am gonna try and test drive one this weekend, all being well. I think I'd spec it with the Nav/TV - and if it can play DVDs too, so much the better.

I think its a pretty sensible option for me. Doing several hundred miles every other week would offer quite a difference in fuel economy over the S4...

The deal is there to be made, lets see if BMW are any better at this than Audi.

BTW, did you qualify for the free servicing etc?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice car, but are you one of thesehttp://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=31308


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Nice car, but are you one of thesehttp://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=31308


I'll learn


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

From what I've seen you have the rear view mirror pointing at your face for touch-ups, the nearside wing mirror pointing at you kids in the back and the offside mirror pointing at the wheels so you don't get too close to the rumble strip :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Bear in mind discounts are available - especially since the new 3 series is imminent. I got Â£2k off the list price when I bought new in July 03.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> BTW, did you qualify for the free servicing etc?


Yes, offer now extended to more models too.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry to resurrect this guys but thought it was worth mentioning.I've just changed my 330D sport Saloon (185 bhp version) for a 330D sport Touring (204 bhp) and I cant believe the difference in characters. Theyre both great to drive, but the 185 was really long legged and laid back and deceptively quick, whilst the 204 is really punchy and really does qualify for the sport badging !! God knows what yours goes like with a tuning box Gary C !!! What does surprise me though, is the fact that the 204 is better on fuel ( Av 42 mpg) rather than the 185s 38mpg !! The 204 is definitely more refined

Just thought I'd mention it if anyones interested !

I'll get my coat .......................................................


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> God knows what yours goes like with a tuning box Gary C !!!


It's a pussy cat without the TuningBox :evil:

At MPG is even better with it (depending how you drive) 

Justin


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Sorry to resurrect this guys but thought it was worth mentioning.I've just changed my 330D sport Saloon (185 bhp version) for a 330D sport Touring (204 bhp) and I cant believe the difference in characters. Theyre both great to drive, but the 185 was really long legged and laid back and deceptively quick, whilst the 204 is really punchy and really does qualify for the sport badging !! God knows what yours goes like with a tuning box Gary C !!! What does surprise me though, is the fact that the 204 is better on fuel ( Av 42 mpg) rather than the 185s 38mpg !! The 204 is definitely more refined
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it if anyones interested !
> 
> I'll get my coat .......................................................


Never driven the 185 model, only 204 manual and auto, didn't like auto.

Got a few more miles to do before the TB goes on.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Nav is good in that it has TMC and can auto re-route, this works great.
> 
> View on screen not as good as TomTom 2 or 3 in that no zoom as a junction approaches etc., does have split screen with junctions shown though.


Is this the Business or Professional Sat Nav?

Edit: Actually, I guess it must be the Pro if you have a map. In which case does the combo of split screen map and junction view do the job ok?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

clived said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Nav is good in that it has TMC and can auto re-route, this works great.
> ...


Yes split view does the same thing I guess, now more used to it than original post.

Used TT3 in Denmark last week, first time in a while, I still think the OEM software writers could learn a bit from it.


----------

